# 1st Vacation with just my wife in over 2 years and since being separated.



## Agast84 (Dec 26, 2011)

I have planned a vacation with just my wife and myself. We have had some issues in the past as far as intimacy goes( all aspects), I am interested to see how the lack of kids and needless stress will effect her as well as what it will do to me. I really want to state that my intention is to focus on us as a couple. In other words, "date", be friends, drink, cuddle, flirt...all the stuff that slowly fizzled no matter what I did.
However, in case it goes the route of her wanting to do things, how do I handle this? I kinda feel like a born-again virgin as far as that stuff goes. Haha.I have not done anything with anyone in 2 years. I believe I came off to her as pushy and needy in this department, in the past. Any advice on how to handle everything?


----------



## CanadianGuy (Jun 17, 2012)

Sounds cool. What kind of vacation ? Destination/Hotel or Cruise, bus tour, camping?


----------



## Liam (Nov 13, 2009)

I say just try your best to relax, laugh together and just enjoy wherever you are and each other's company. I'd say there's a pretty good chance the rest will follow. Good luck and have a great time


----------



## Agast84 (Dec 26, 2011)

CanadianGuy said:


> Sounds cool. What kind of vacation ? Destination/Hotel or Cruise, bus tour, camping?


We are going to a B&B/Spa near a beach.( she has no idea where or what, just when


----------



## CanadianGuy (Jun 17, 2012)

Nice. How long will you be staying?


----------



## Agast84 (Dec 26, 2011)

Liam said:


> I say just try your best to relax, laugh together and just enjoy wherever you are and each other's company. I'd say there's a pretty good chance the rest will follow. Good luck and have a great time


Thanks, Liam.
That has been working slowly when we have been around each other. Man this is a slow process.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

Agast, May I suggest you add a sightseeing day trip or light events to your daily itinerary. It's always nice just to sun on the beach but have a plan in case too much idle time becomes awkward. Just something to keep in mind. Be relaxed and enjoy the trip and each others company. Have fun.


----------



## Agast84 (Dec 26, 2011)

CanadianGuy said:


> Nice. How long will you be staying?


A few days,maybe. Definitely more than one.


----------



## Agast84 (Dec 26, 2011)

anchorwatch said:


> Agast, May I suggest you add a sightseeing day trip or light events to your daily itinerary. It's always nice just to sun on the beach but have a plan in case too much idle time becomes awkward. Just something to keep in mind. Be relaxed and enjoy the trip and each others company. Have fun.


Also, had that in mind.
Designing a plan the closer it gets.


----------



## oldgeezer (Sep 8, 2012)

Low stress, minimal entertainment opportunities, and doing stuff that has absolutely no priorities over you. No timetable or schedule - that park or beach or lighthouse or wilderness or museum or whatever will STILL be there in a day, two days, or a decade... Nothing to distract from being with each other. 

That's my suggestion. If she's bored out of her skull with that, man, you're in a heap of hurt.


----------



## Agast84 (Dec 26, 2011)

oldgeezer said:


> Low stress, minimal entertainment opportunities, and doing stuff that has absolutely no priorities over you. No timetable or schedule - that park or beach or lighthouse or wilderness or museum or whatever will STILL be there in a day, two days, or a decade... Nothing to distract from being with each other.
> 
> That's my suggestion. If she's bored out of her skull with that, man, you're in a heap of hurt.


She shouldn't be too bored. She loves being outside. It is kinda of an adventure, it is a place we have never been, but close to some familiar towns.


----------

